# Lightroom CC sync



## arjen71 (Apr 26, 2015)

On my desktop I'm not able to synchronize with lightroom mobile. The option "synchronize folder" is gray (also the other options like "Enable auto sync"). I use Lightroom CC on a laptop (no problems there) a desktop an my phone. Help will be appreciated!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  There is no LR Mobile App for PCs and Macs ONLY to iDevices and Android Devices.  You can only sync Collections from one catalog to LR Mobile.


----------



## rob211 (Apr 27, 2015)

You may be using the wrong command as well. "Synchronize folder..." is a command to update metadata and/or import photos from an existing FOLDER into Lr. Lr Mobile synchronizes COLLECTIONS, and uses "Sync with Lightroom mobile" from a right-click.


----------

